# Trauma with old doe miscarrying?



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

My old doe who looked like she was big enough to have 10 plus babies gave birth last might,she had four,one still born and the other three fine.I left the happy family overnight.
This morning when i checked they were fine,but i came back to check this after noon to find one babe freezing cod outside the nest-still alive-just. The other two were in the nest and okay,i put the cold baby back in with them. In doing so i found a chewed-up baby from the night before,plus i checked the doe and her shape isn't right,she is still huge and i think still has some babies inside her,but the baby bump is too far up her body. Her backside is covered in a red stain and it looks like she must be giving birth again.She seems fine in herself if not a bit stressed. I am so upset about this as she is over a year old and she got preg by accident,my other younger doe also miscarried and i have had no little babies to look after throughout this summer. What might be wrong wit her and what can i do? i don't want to lose her too...


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It does sound like she is having issues, but the most you can do is leave her be, keep her quiet. Check on her once or twice a day but besides that, do not handle her. I hope it turns out ok for all involved.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I would take her to the vet (bring the babies along so they stay with their mom).


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Well an update-a day after giving birth to the first 4 she then proceeds to throughout the day give birth to shapeless masses of yuck-partially decomposed babies that had died within her i should think.
This obviously stressed her and she did not care for the remaining 3 live babies who have died except for one.She is better now and there is one left that if not slightly small is doing well.I hope she and the baby do ok.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed for the remaining baby! Poor momma mouse.


----------

